# Tele mounting positions



## Red Brewer (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi all. I am looking to see if anyone has any ideas as to a mounting position for my new tele skis. They're Nordica Jah Loves (140 underfoot, zero camber) I have previously been riding Volkl Gotamas mounted 1inch forward of BC and BD Havocs mounted 1cm forward of BC. I was thinking between 1/2 and 1 inch on the loves, but am curious if the zero camber might affect this at all. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lucky fuckin bastard, just put em on the line or forward of it no more than 5. I wish I had those skis.


----------



## Red Brewer (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks. 5 what though? MM? or is that .5in? After reading some more I'm inclined to go .5 in


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

most shops will lay it out like this, 5mm increments up to 5cm forward of the line. 5cm=2'' 1/2''=12.5mm roughly.

I'd go 12-20mm (1.2-2cm) forward of the line. there will be lots of tip to push on I am sure of that, you won't sink them.

my thoughts.
bob


----------

